# The Trainer & the Racehorse C4 tonight



## tiggs (13 June 2015)

The story of Frankel & Sir Henry Cecil is on C4 at 7pm tonight


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 June 2015)

ty
I might have a hankie at the ready, a great fan of Sir Henry, not so much of Frankel, but it was really nice that he was at Warren Park when the need was so great.


----------



## MyBoyChe (13 June 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.  Will be nice to have something worth watching on a Saturday night for a change!


----------



## numptynoelle (13 June 2015)

On now if anyone needs a reminder :smile3:


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 June 2015)

Yes, I've read the book, the one which upset Henry, that part of his life was actually quite interesting. I also watched the Oaks and heard the cheers, I suppose it was BBC footage, not available.
Anyway the film is about Frankel and aimed at a wider audience.


----------



## PorkChop (13 June 2015)

Fabulous - really enjoyed it - confess to shedding a tear


----------



## tiggipop (13 June 2015)

LJR said:



			Fabulous - really enjoyed it - confess to shedding a tear 

Click to expand...


me too..


----------



## TheSylv007 (13 June 2015)

I'm not really interested in racing and didn't really know much about Henry Cecil but I felt quite choked up watching this!  Really interesting character.


----------



## trottingon (13 June 2015)

I really enjoyed it, lovely programme!


----------



## KautoStar1 (13 June 2015)

Lovely memories.


----------



## Brummyrat (13 June 2015)

I sobbed!  What a nice change to have a decent programme to watch that isn't on after midnight!  Loved it, I grew up watching Henry in the 70s and 80s. Im sure that wonderful horse was sent to him to gain redemption in his final days.


----------



## Mariposa (13 June 2015)

I sobbed too. What a wonderful documentary ( also I wish they'd carried it on to show Riposte's win at Royal Ascot after Henry passed away, although that would have made us all cry even more I'm sure!)

My parents took me to Newmarket for the 1000 Guineas when Oh So Sharp won, it made such a lasting impression on me. What a wonderful trainer.


----------



## Pen (13 June 2015)

Agree with all above.  What a fabulous treat the programme was especially on a usually dire TV night.  Wonder what's on next Saturday.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 June 2015)

His autobiography is well worth reading.


----------



## Doris68 (13 June 2015)

Loved it!  It was a wonderful programme and a great tribute to Sir Henry and Frankel.  Very moving.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 June 2015)

Fabulous.  Worth watching again I think!  Moving tribute to a great partnership.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 June 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Fabulous.  Worth watching again I think!  Moving tribute to a great partnership.
		
Click to expand...

I must be the only person who did not enjoy it. I somehow missed most of Frankel's races, so it was nice to see them, and good shots of him in his super paddock which is designed to keep him safe, and it was as the title suggested: "Frankel and his trainer" .  I was uncomfortable with so many shots of Sir Henry in a distressed physical shape.

I would like one entitled "Henry Cecil, genius"


----------



## TBB (14 June 2015)

Missed it unfortunately, does anyone know if its to be repeated or shown on another channel at any time?


----------



## numptynoelle (14 June 2015)

TBB said:



			Missed it unfortunately, does anyone know if its to be repeated or shown on another channel at any time?
		
Click to expand...

It's on Ch 4seven (it's hidden in depths of the freeview channels - think it's 47) at 5pm tonight, or 
you can get it on the website, just have to register with an email address to watch it: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-trainer-the-racehorse-frankels-legend/on-demand/59861-001


----------



## Alec Swan (14 June 2015)

Whether another Trainer would have achieved the same results is a moot point,  but I suspect that the Horse kept the Trainer going.  Cecil's passion for Frankel was clear for all to see,  but as time has a habit of moving on,  then Frankel's retirement was inevitable,  and he now fulfils his ultimate purpose.  It would be natural for HC to regret the parting,  and greatly I'd imagine.

Amanda Redmen's commentary did little to help the programme I thought and feel that Alistair Down would have been by far the better person to fill that role!  That was the only gripe though.  

By private invitation (it's not what you know but who you know! ) on the 29th of May I went with another HHOer to be shown Frankel.  The horse was stunning and he seems to have settled in well at Banstead Manor.  He behaved impeccably,  as did Dansili and Kingman,  and even to the point where a very small child walked up and stroked him!  Considering that the covering season was all but over,  and the effect that 'work' must have on such horses,  I was staggered that having covered 110 mares,  he looked rude with health whilst remaining calm and manageable.  It also struck me that he's as tall as he is,  what a lovely eye he had,  and that he resembles a quarter horse in his muscle structure.

Back to last night's doc,  I loved the cartoon like sketches which are now owned and cherished by his son Jake and which HC hurriedly drew.  Almost Lowry-ish in their quality.

All in all,  I enjoyed the film immensely,  and I wouldn't swap the time spent at our visit,  for anything!  I've a pic of the horse and me and if only I knew how to post it,  I'd stick it on here!  Should anyone who's suitably skilled like to PM me an e/mail address,  I'll send the pic on to the them.

Alec.


----------



## Dobermonkey (14 June 2015)

Loved it had goose pimples throughout.  Loved Claire baldings bit at the beginning   Am sure everyone has a frankel that has given them that feeling.  I know I did


----------



## Orangehorse (14 June 2015)

It was a really good programme, but I also felt sad for the horse.  The way he just cruised past the other horses so easily, when they were going as fast as they could showed not only his class and capability, but also his will to win and competitiveness.  Born to run and gallop and race, he can do that no longer.  No more hacking around Newmarket Heath and going as fast as he can up the gallops.  I know that he is very well cared for, and stallions are kept fit and in work and he has other work to do.  But it isn't the same.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 June 2015)

Orangehorse said:



			It was a really good programme, but I also felt sad for the horse.  The way he just cruised past the other horses so easily, when they were going as fast as they could showed not only his class and capability, but also his will to win and competitiveness.  Born to run and gallop and race, he can do that no longer.  No more hacking around Newmarket Heath and going as fast as he can up the gallops.  I know that he is very well cared for, and stallions are kept fit and in work and he has other work to do.  But it isn't the same.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people on here go out of their way to remind us of the cruel life of a racehorse, backed at two, raced to death then off to the meatman, so he really has it good. In the end horses get beaten, they get slower not faster, he would never be allowed to go as fast as he can up the gallops anyway, that way leads to injury, and really, it must be a bit boring being so much better than the others, doing the same thing day in day out. He was pretty difficult to ride, so its probably for the best.
I think his current life, lots of food, daily exercise, his own paddock, etc  looks ideal.

Btw it looks as though Warren Place will be sold, Lady Cecil has done well  since Henry's death, but is ready to retire, its the end of yet another era.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 June 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Lots of people on here go out of their way to remind us of the cruel life of a racehorse, backed at two, raced to death then off to the meatman, so he really has it good. In the end horses get beaten, they get slower not faster, he would never be allowed to go as fast as he can up the gallops anyway, that way leads to injury, and really, it must be a bit boring being so much better than the others, doing the same thing day in day out. He was pretty difficult to ride, so its probably for the best.
I think his current life, lots of food, daily exercise, his own paddock, etc  looks ideal.

Yes, I know all this, it was just rather poignant as he left the racing stables for ever.  There was a similar short film about See The Stars and his trainer was just about in tears as he left the yard.  It is happy memories for the trainers though, counting the dosh for the owners, and the trainer has next year's runners to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MyBoyChe (15 June 2015)

I really enjoyed it.  I dont follow flat racing at all but obviously am aware of the "greats",  I thought it showed a lovely relationship between the horse and the trainer, something you dont necessarily expect to be there, after all, the horses are a commodity at the end of the day, like it or not!  HC I thought, came across as a lovely man, quite gentle and caring.  Im not sure what I expected but I dont think it was that.  I was quite touched by how his son came across as well, a really lovely young man, very like his father in manner.  I did find the shots of an obviously very unwell Henry quite upsetting, when you compare them to the handsome younger man he was it was really sad.  Frankel was, I think, a fitting swansong to his career and as it turned out, to his life.


----------



## peanut (15 June 2015)

It's not often that I sit glued to a programme as I did this.  An extraordinary horse and an even more extraordinary trainer in each others lives at the perfect time.


----------



## ozpoz (16 June 2015)

That was lovely - thanks for the link. : )
Does anyone have details of the Sea the Stars film ? I'd love to watch it.


----------



## Orangehorse (16 June 2015)

ozpoz said:



			That was lovely - thanks for the link. : )
Does anyone have details of the Sea the Stars film ? I'd love to watch it.
		
Click to expand...

The See The Stars was a review of his career and at the trainer's yard, probably done by  Channel 4 as far as I remember; it wasn't a proper film or documentary.


----------

